# Springs



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm curious as to why the Eibach Pro Kit is more expensive than the Sportlines? I figured since sportslines lowers the car more it should cost more? Dunno, just my ignorance maybe. Please reply back soon thanx!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Good question, probably because more people buy the Pro kits...where are you finding the prices.?


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

well the prices are always like that wherever I look them up. I just got the idea recently from looking at my Import Tuner. Damn the girl is gorgeous. =P


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

isn't more spring used for the prokit???? more material = more money.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

thats what i was thinking. I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Maybe not quantity, but the quality of the material.

Jason


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

i was reading on the b15sentra.net forums. Some guy said that the pro-kit gives better performance. Anyone else say this is true?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

hmmmmm..I say Ground Controls give better performance..


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraRacer97 said:


> *i was reading on the b15sentra.net forums. Some guy said that the pro-kit gives better performance. Anyone else say this is true? *


I think Eibach designed Pro-Kit for maximam performance. Sportlines are designed to lower as low as they can without affecting performance. They are both good springs, but I think Prokits are better in preformance becaue they give more suspension travel (about half a inch more than Sportlines)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

anybody got their car dropped and hear a loud rattling noise when they turn..... I just dropped mine--- and I remember reading about this but cant remember where.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *anybody got their car dropped and hear a loud rattling noise when they turn..... I just dropped mine--- and I remember reading about this but cant remember where. *


What kind of springs did you just install? Mostly, rattling noise occur if you don't install right. Make sure your springs are sitting on rubber springs seats, if those are bad, you can buy new spring seats from dealer for less than $10.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SentraRacer97 said:


> *i was reading on the b15sentra.net forums. Some guy said that the pro-kit gives better performance. Anyone else say this is true? *


Prokits lower the car less and thus generaly work better for ride and performance. Sportlines dump the car as low as reasonably posible with sacrifice in ride and performance.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *anybody got their car dropped and hear a loud rattling noise when they turn..... I just dropped mine--- and I remember reading about this but cant remember where. *


You got to make sure you install those coil overs right or they will rattle like crazy.

Make sure the collers are tight to the shock body and straight.

See the GC installation in the back issue section of npm.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *
> 
> I think Eibach designed Pro-Kit for maximam performance. Sportlines are designed to lower as low as they can without affecting performance. They are both good springs, but I think Prokits are better in preformance becaue they give more suspension travel (about half a inch more than Sportlines) *


'
It is true that Pro-Kits will handel better but both are too soft for serious performance work and will bottom under cornering load with sticky tires leading to poor handling.

GC's will enable you to run a stiff enough spring and not lower the car as much so you maintain suspension travel.

Most GC spring combos with good shocks actualy ride better than Pro-kits because you don't bottom out.

Mike


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

The pro kits are progressive springs, I don't know if the sportlines are, that's probably why they're more expensive.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Invest in the Grounds Controls. it is a bit more pricey but more than worth your money. 

Mike, 
the GC/AGX Combo has made a very big difference in the way the car handles.
thank you for the advice, i can not wait to try this setup in the track. 
Do we have enough people for the coming track event, i can not remember was it June or July?

Tevs


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

dont ground controls only come in coilovers?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> dont ground controls only come in coilovers?


yup.....


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

ahhh coilovers are expensive. Considering I don't have a full time job, lol. LoL even the prokit is expensive for me, argh


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

well.then your best bet would be to leave the suspension alone til you can afford it...I didnt and ended up paying more to REDO it


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

how long do the prokits last? because i was thinking of getting it soon, because i need to lower my car, and I wanna start canyon running sometime. We all know that stock springs and shocks for a b14 is just asking to be killed.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

the car really has nothing to do with it..its the driver...and the canyons...those are what get you DEAD.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *the car really has nothing to do with it..its the driver...and the canyons...those are what get you DEAD. *


Yes it is much better to do your speeding on the track, the street is no place to do it.

Mike


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

haha yeah thats true, ooo canyons, they scare me. Nah i don't do anything crazy on it. I was just messing. I gotta go to the track sometimes though. Even though my car has only a injen intake. Haha


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

SentraRacer97,

in 1999 i have learned my lesson the hard way, i crashed and almost fell off the cliff at 74 Ortega Highway doing canyon racing (very stupid Sh*^%T) i was very lucky not hurting anyone else and myself. totalled a nice 91 Sentra SE-R. 
racing on public roads/highways is not worth it.

Tevs


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

thanx for the info sunny


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Sunny said:


> *
> in 1999 i have learned my lesson the hard way, i crashed and almost fell off the cliff at 74 Ortega Highway doing canyon racing (very stupid Sh*^%T) i was very lucky not hurting anyone else and myself. totalled a nice 91 Sentra SE-R.
> racing on public roads/highways is not worth it.
> 
> Tevs *


How'd you lose control?


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

this was at 2 am in the morning at Casper wilderness forrest, around 25 miles of winding empty roads, it was a downgrade left turn, the car oversteered (the rear started sliding to the right) so i started recorrecting and pointing the car to the right while stepping on the gas more to correct as soon as the car started to correct, the left front edge of the car snagged the edge of a boulder that was on the side of the road this pivoted the car to 180 degrees slamming the right rear to the side of the mountain, we do another 180 and we end up facing the right way of traffic close to the edge of the mountain, there where no guardrails. 

the car looks like a hatchback w/ most of it's right rear squashed in, the left front corner lens, headlight assembly, hood, fenders are all out of alignment, the foglamps in pieces all over the road, front bumper skin scratched up bad, bumper support also out of alignment. there where also waves in the sheetmetal evident in the roof. we picked up the wing in the last corner pulled the right rear part of the bumper skin that was rubbing against the right rear tire. we jumped back in the car drove to the nearest gas station then got the car towed on a flatbed home.

A very Happy ending for the 91 Sentra SE-R,
i sold the car to Cal Haskin in 2000, he brought the car back to life, did all the body work himself , he changed all the sheet metal and repainted the car, the original engine spun a bearing last year, and he just recently replaced it w/ a used JDM.

Tevs


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

It wasn't driver error then(I thought it was). The reason it happened was unavoidable on the street... that's why it's good to keep this kind of driving on the track, where there isn't boulders hiding in the turns
I'm glad you're okay.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

So to get us back on the topic of springs....what set up were you running?


----------

